# CSRA Trial Update



## captainjack (Apr 6, 2009)

I know it's early, but appreciate any updates as the trial moved along. Thanks


----------



## captainjack (Apr 6, 2009)

This is what I've heard...
Open 1st series...
Triple with two retired in hay bales running accross mowed strips, flyer shot short left out of the test.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

captainjack said:


> This is what I've heard...
> Open 1st series...
> Triple with two retired in hay bales running accross mowed strips, flyer shot short left out of the test.


glen's info may be suspect given the credibility of his onsite sources!!!! lol good luck to all!


----------



## captainjack (Apr 6, 2009)

Derby Results
1st #5 Ironwood Roseberry Inquisition John McCallie/Hugh Arthur 
2nd #8 Princeton's Dollar Bill Josie Ottman/Hugh Arthur 
3rd #10 Wind Clan's Whistle Britches Benjy Griffith/Benjy Griffith 
4th #3 Black Shamrock's Margarita Michael JohnstonHugh Arthur 
RJ #12 Mister Powder Keg Robert Dozier/Skylar Satterfield 

Roseberry may be right about my source so....

But if my source is correct, congratulations!


----------



## twmoore (Sep 15, 2009)

Glen

Could you tell your unreliable source to shoot out the Open CB's!!!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open callbacks to the landblind

1,2,4,5,6,10,12,15,17,19,21,22,23,28,31,33,35,37,38,39,40,42,43,45,46,47,48,50,51,56,59,61,63

33 total


----------



## John Shoffner (Jan 27, 2009)

Congratulations on the Derby win John!

John


----------



## pam ingham (May 3, 2010)

Congrats to Hoop too!! That would be Princeton's Dollar Bill - as with all names there is a story there and I'll let Josie fill in the details!!


----------



## captainjack (Apr 6, 2009)

pam ingham said:


> Congrats to Hoop too!! That would be Princeton's Dollar Bill - as with all names there is a story there and I'll let Josie fill in the details!!


That has to be a reference to *Princeton* grad, Rhode's Scholar, Olypic Gold Medalist, NBA Hall of Famer, ...* Bill *Bradley doesn't it? Or maybe not.


----------



## JKOttman (Feb 3, 2004)

You got it Glen, good for you!


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

hey, wow, Quiz won!!!!

that is the first, the only blue ribbon ever! congrats to josie and hoop and mr benjy and everone else placing today.

it feels nice to have my dog's performance become a tiny footnote in the legendary career of a real dog man. thanks mr. hugh!


----------



## captainjack (Apr 6, 2009)

Did they run tbe Open land blind today!


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

nope, had to go party at Al's house, as usual, they throw it down.
everyone is overfull, we are going to bed. Will advise in the am.

By the way Boys, the source is on the ball.

Gregg Leonard


----------



## Karen McCullah (Feb 28, 2007)

The source gave me no report today. Unfortunately, no report = no cake! LOL ;-)


----------



## T.Lanczak (Sep 21, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS!!! To O/Mike Johnston,H/Hugh Arthur of Sandhill Kennels, & Black Shamerock's Margarita "Rita" for placing 4th in the Central Savannah River Area FT on 9/28/12. This was Rita's first showing with Hugh. Way to go team Sandhill.

Congrats to all that placed.


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open callbacks to the last series


1,6,17,22,31,35,40,42,43,46,47,61

12 total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur callbacks to the landblind

1,2,3,4,5,6,7,10,12,15,16,18,22,23,27,28,29,32,33,37,39,41,42,43,44,45,48

27 total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur Callbacks to the waterblind

1,2,3,4,5,7,10,12,16,22,23,28,29,32,33,37,39,41,42,45,48

21 Total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open did not finish, there are 4 dogs left to run


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open placements

1st-#1 Pete H/Steve Yozamp O/Bob Zylla
2nd-#40 Nitro H/ Jason Baker O/David Aul
3rd-#46 Pink H/ Al Arthur O/ Mike Ballezzi
4th-#61 Sweets O/H Bruce Hall
RJ-#43
Jams-6,17,22,31,35,47

Congrats to All !!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur callbacks to the last series

1,2,3,4,5,7,10,16,28,29,33,39,41,45,48

15 total


----------



## ricka (Oct 8, 2007)

Congratulations to Bob Zylla and Steve Yozamp for another WIN with Pete. He is amazing!!!!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur Results

1st-# 39 Vapor O/H Ken Neil (Qualified for the Natl Am)
2nd-#45 Ruff O/H Charles Bearden
3rd-# 1 Traveler H/ Mark Chase O/Mark Chase & Chad Baker
4th # 33 Comet O/H Carol Parente

RJ- #48 Windy O/H Ken Neil

JAMS- 16,7,3

Congrats to All !!!


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Congratulations to all the Am ribbon winners, wow - Vapor is a big dog now! but a special WOOHOO and HUGE CONGRATULATIONS to TEAM COMET!!!! We are so proud of Comet and Carol for their first A.A. finish!!! YEEHAW!!!!!!!!


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

Congratulations Carol and Comet!!!!!!


----------



## Brandoned (Aug 20, 2004)

Andy Carlson said:


> Congratulations Carol and Comet!!!!!!


Ditto what Andy said!!


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

Congrat's to Steve Yozamp,Bob Zylla, and Pete! You guys are a special group!


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

Congrats Carol!


----------



## captainjack (Apr 6, 2009)

Congratulations Carol and Comet!


----------



## Ten (May 4, 2009)

Congrats to John & Quiz handled by Hugh Arthur on the Derby Win!!

Congrats to to Humble Bob, "Perfect Pete" & Steve on the Open Win. Congrats to all that placed & finished.


Barb


----------

